# Romisen RC-C8 II



## vasp1 (Jun 8, 2010)

This is a response to a question in a thread about Romisen RC-C6 II

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3379534&postcount=47



geek1 said:


> Anyone bought an RC-C8 from Bryan yet? Wondering if the lens is still as bad as the ones sold by KD (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/268261)


 
I received my RC-C8 II Q5 today. Ordered on 2nd June so delivery time to UK is very good indeed. Price including delivery came to £21.51.


I think the build quality and materials are very good for a torch at this price.

Please note I do not work for Shiningbeam nor should you consider my opinions as promotion for Shiningbeam.

It has a battery pack for the AAA option and a spacer tube for the 18650. I'm running it using an 18650. Haven't tried the other options (3 * AAA, 2*CR123).

It has 3 modes - high - med - flash.

Overall, I'm quite impressed with the flood and the throw. 

In full throw mode on a light coloured wall from about 1 metre you can see a very definite yellow/green band around the image of the die but out in the real world i.e. my back garden, this doesn't manifest itself as a problem. I can hit tops of trees, aerial masts, chimney pots from a looong way off.

In full flood mode on a white ceiling there's a mid-orange ring right at the outer edge, but again this isn't a distraction in use.

Changing the focus is straightforward - twist the head - quite smooth but probably a good idea to lube up every so often.

From flood-to-throw and back generates a range of "interesting" hotspot shapes. If you're looking for clean bright white circles with smooth graduation to a silky edge then look elsewhere.

In use the body became comfortably warm after about 15 minutes.

My only genuine beef is that there isn't much difference in brightness between the 2 non-flashing modes. Instead of high and med it is more like high and not-quite-as-high.

I'd like to provide some photos but I don't have all the necessary equipment.

Hope this is of benefit to someone out there.


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for taking the plunge and sharing your thoughts! I was very interested in this light but was afraid to take the risk. How is the output would you say. You don't have a rc-29 or rc-c6 to compare it to do you? I really only want this light if it offers significant brightness over the rc-c6.


----------



## j.m. (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds great..

It has a plastic lens, correct?

Jon


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 8, 2010)

Yep. I also believe I read that it can be swapped out for the 28mm aspherical lens sold on DX which is glass(sku 5297). Someone also said that they thought it improved the beam pattern. I can't verify any of this however.


----------



## j.m. (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome!

I'm trying to decide between the C6 w/ n3 extension tube or C8... I hope there is an extension tube out there so you can use two 16850s with this torch.

If I get the c8 I'll sacrifice the $2 and try the glass lens.

Jon


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 9, 2010)

good man! The lens should be a good purchase anyway, because I believe it will fit in most p60 hosts as well.


----------



## j.m. (Jun 9, 2010)

Well then I might just have to get one of those too!!

Does anyone know if the driver will handle more than 4 volts?

Jon


----------



## gunga (Jun 9, 2010)

Is it an easy mod? I think a shining beam driver (3 mode, max 1.4A) would be great in here!


----------



## j.m. (Jun 9, 2010)

3 mode with two 18650's!!!

High power long runtime aspherical for cheap.

If the glass lens is the same diameter as the plastic, then it should be a drop in replacement I would think...

Jon


----------



## j.m. (Jun 9, 2010)

Vasp1;

Do you happen to have a Romisen light that uses 2 or more 18650s (Like a T6)? If you do, would you mind trying to see if the extension tube fits on the C8?

Jon


----------



## vasp1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Jon - I don't have any other Romisen torches so I can't answer your extension tube question.

I've posted a picture of the constituent parts at

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4685934989/

(I haven't figured out how to add a pic to post yet, duh!)

In reply to other posters, I'm pretty sure the lens is plastic. The lens sits inside the silver ring (see pic) and the ring screws into the top of the head so you can adjust the height of the lens. The o-ring rests around the rim of the lens. The bezel then screws into the top of the head to secure the whole lot into place.


----------



## j.m. (Jun 9, 2010)

Copy the URL of the image and put these tags around it:

[img ] URL [ /img] (no spaces)

This is the same for basically all forums...



Thanks for the pics!!!

Jon


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 9, 2010)

you can also upload your pictures to imgshack which gives you the links already formatted for forums


----------



## j.m. (Jun 9, 2010)

Does anybody else want to run a C8 on two 18650s?


----------



## j.m. (Jun 10, 2010)

I just ordered a C8 ShiningBeam edition...

When it gets here I will do a full teardown and take pictures with my girlfriend's Nikon D40x (decent DSLR). I won't have any other light to compare to other than a Mag 4D regular bulb that's about 14 years old (my Dads) and a Mag 3D LED (moms). I will measure pretty much every aspect of the light with digital calipers to try and find possible glass lenses and extension tubes.

Jon


----------



## Volny (Jun 10, 2010)

Dont forget that this also takes 3xAAA batteries which makes the inside diameter about 22mm. So most 18650 extension tubes wont fit.

My Romisen RC-T6 extension tube doesnt fit.


----------



## j.m. (Jun 12, 2010)

Okay guys, I got my C8 II today!!!

I just finished taking a bunch of pictures with my camera (ill take better ones with my gf's D40x later). Shoudl I post them here or in the review section?

Jon


----------



## j.m. (Jun 13, 2010)

Pics:























The rest (including measurements) will be taken with the nice camera.


----------



## j.m. (Jun 15, 2010)

I ordered the glass lens as well as an orange o-ring pack and orange switch cover to go with the orange bezel theme.

I found if you put the o-ring behind the plastic lens, instead of between the lens and bezel, the beam projects a perfectly clear image of the LED. You can count the rows and columns of squares and see the wire atrachement points inside the emitter (this obviously means that the exact focal length is reached; not too great in use, but cool to see).


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 16, 2010)

you don't happen to have an rc-c6 or rc-29 to compare do you? How is it on flood mode? How do you feel about the brightness?


----------



## Nautic (Jun 16, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## j.m. (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't have any other lights to compare to except 4D Mags both LED and incandescent.

The flood is very wide... wider actually with the lens than without. There are a few circles in the beam, but not NEARLY as bad as a Mag.

I might get the RC-29 for my GF, and my best friend might get one as well...

Jon


----------

